# Bumble Foot Treatment



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I believe that my rat, Isaac (3 months old, almost 4, male) has bumble foot. I'm not certain, and at this point in time we are completely unable to to bring him to the vet's (we don't have the money, just a _check up_ would be $75). Basically he has heavy scabbing on his feet and a lot of bloody creases in the scabbing. I've been cleaning both his feet, but it doesn't seem to be helping. He's been very bristly lately and judging by how he walks I believe his feet are in pain right now. 

They have wire shelving in their cage and keep removing the liner, so I believe this may be the cause of the problem. They're never in their own urine or feces for any reason or amount of time. 


Last time I brought them into the vet he weigh 400 grams, that was a month ago and he's grown quite a bit, so I'd put him at about 450 to 500 grams right now. So what would the dosage for pain medication be, and what's the best pain medication to go with?

What else should I be doing with his feet? 


Here are images of them...is this bumble foot or something else..? It's on both feet, but he'd only let us get pictures of one.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is some info:
http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ulcerative_pododermatitis.php
Poor little furry.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out Vetricyn, its on the pricey side for a whole bottle, for me it was $36 but it cleared up my girls bumblefoot in three days. I applied it with a q tip twice a day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks to both of you! 

I'll see about ordering the Vetricyn. Until then I'll just keep cleaning his feet off.

Should I put him on pain meds? And if so, how much?


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I gave my girl a half of a childrens chewable ibuprofen and it seemed to help with swelling and pain.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I got some neosporin for now to put on his feet, and got him to take some children's ibuprofen since his feet are clearly irritating him. We'll order the vetricyn on Thursday, and I figured out how to latch liners down to the wire, so cleaning will be easier (thoroughly wiping wires down isn't easy). I'll keep changing the two main spots of urination and hopefully his feet will heal up without problem.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay, update on Isaac!

I've been cleaning his feet every day for the past week and applying a thin layer of neosporin, as well as given him some pain meds since he was limping earlier in the week. Since then he's knocked all of the scabs off of one foot and it's all healthy, pink skin underneath. The other one is still a bit scabby, but where the scabs have been knocked off it looks healthy. 

I'll be picking up some fleece soon and cutting it to the size of the shelves so that I can change it out whenever one is soiled. 

Thanks everyone, for the advice! You guys are life savers (or foot savers in this case)!


----------

